# is something wrong here?



## ant_mantid (Jun 27, 2007)

ok i bought my mantids food today fruit flys because my mantids are L1 ok i put the fuit flys in the mantids house but when the fly gets next to him he runs away hes like scared of it is that normal?


----------



## Nick Barta (Jun 27, 2007)

If the food is too large, the mantis may run away, but given hunger as a motivator, may attack. Mantids at all stages don't eat at times, which is perfectly normal in the natural places they live. I think L1 and L2 are more skittish than older mantis, so give em a day or so to see if they begin to feed. Put something smaller in if you can and see if they go for it and avoid the ff'ss.

If your ff's are the larger Hydei, get the smaller Melanogastor.

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

www.mantisplace.com


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jun 27, 2007)

How ong ago did the nymphs hatch ?


----------



## Asa (Jun 27, 2007)

They'll be scared of it at first, but when they get hungry they'll try to eat it. Get the melongaster kind.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 27, 2007)

> ok i bought my mantids food today fruit flys because my mantids are L1 ok i put the fuit flys in the mantids house but when the fly gets next to him he runs away hes like scared of it is that normal?


When hatchling don't feed, it is due to the following reasons.

1) not hungry

2) within 2 days of hatching

3) about to molt

4) sick

5) oversize prey

If you are refering to the L1 mantis recently received from me, it should be reason no. 3 or 5 (if you use D. hydei, they have no problem with D. Melanogaster).


----------



## ant_mantid (Jun 27, 2007)

where can i find these Melanogaster?


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 27, 2007)

YOu can find many sources supplying D. Melanogaster from the net.

Here is one of the source

http://www.flyculture.com/

Here is one about D. melanogaster if you want to know more about them

http://www.livefoodcultures.com/melanogast...ruit_flies.html


----------



## Asa (Jun 27, 2007)

You can find them at

www.mantisplace.com

or

www.livemantis.com

or

www.flyculture.com

or

www.spiderpharm.com

or

www.mantiskingdom.com

or

www.edsflymeat.com

Just a few options :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 28, 2007)

There's a theory: The mantises who are too scared of things will eventually starve to death. Then, you'll get the aggressive ones growing up.


----------



## Asa (Jun 29, 2007)

> There's a theory: The mantises who are too scared of things will eventually starve to death. Then, you'll get the aggressive ones growing up.


I've never seen a mantis starve to death because they were afraid of their food.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 29, 2007)

I guess it's hard to tell when they're so young. A lot of them just quit eating or never eat and die. It could be that something else makes them not want to eat as well.


----------

